# Uber 1 star = do not match again



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

So there is the big question, if you give a pax a 1 star rating (or vice versa) then are you blocked from being matched with them again?

I have visited the Hub locally, and they told me that is the case.

I visited the Hub on a different day, spoke with a different rep, and was again told that is the case.

I also see an old UP forum post (see screenshot) from Sept 2016 where someone posted the actual link to Uber's site, showing this in writing.

However, times change, and the link is no longer good. I cannot seem to find it anywhere on their app thru my casual searching.

Can someone, anyone, provide CURRENT written proof that this Uber policy is still in effect?

I want to cut through the speculation and get proof one way or another. If anyone can help, that would be awesome. Thanks!!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Mista T said:


> So there is the big question, if you give a pax a 1 star rating (or vice versa) then are you blocked from being matched with them again?
> 
> I have visited the Hub locally, and they told me that is the case.
> 
> ...


1 star doesn't mean you will be unpaired. You will have to contact support and they are the ones who can do that.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

I was recently paired with someone I had previously rated 1 star, so that policy either no longer exists or is flexible depending on the number of available drivers.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

RedANT said:


> I was recently paired with someone I had previously rated 1 star, so that policy either no longer exists or is flexible depending on the number of available drivers.


Or the rider you 1 starred was 1 starred enough times they had to make a new account.
Happens.
Literally.
Every.
Day.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I never understood uber to do this, just lyft but this is based on spending way too much time on here and not from uber directly.

I do agree that it is important to ask uber about something 10 times, to see if at least half those answers are the same, especially when you call or go to the hub, because to be honest they are all brand new employees who cannot talk to drivers and read a screen and not realize that the stuff they are reading is irrelevant


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Call Philippines. They’ll block you from matching. I did this after having a rider who took advantage of me.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Call Support to ask for not matching.

Wordings in the message are exactly the same as what I received after reporting rider rude or safety.

Usually, they offer to call you, if you agree then they will call you within 10 mins. By then, you can ask for not matching.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber's policy, "we will _*do our best *_to not pair you with this rider..."
In other words, if the rider wants a ride, the rider will get the ride and the driver can suck it.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber's policy, "we will _*do our best *_to not pair you with this rider..."
> In other words, if the rider wants a ride, the rider will get the ride and the driver can suck it.


Yup. That was a recent change too. It used to say "will not be paired with this rider again" I'm betting a driver or few backdoor sued uber due to being matched with a rider they were told they wouldn't be again.


----------

